#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-15
<novarg> Hi everyone. Just upgraded to kde 4.4 and have a problem with kopete. It not sending yahoo messages. From my side it looks like message was send but no ones from recipient see my messages. Can you help me, maybe point where i can find solution?
<novarg> thanks in advance
<novarg> sorry, missed channel :(
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-16
<semitones_tea> hey, would anybody mind looking over my revision of the wiki for the flash page? The old version only had instructions for 9.04, so I re-wrote it to be for 9.10 as well
<semitones_tea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<semitones_tea> I'm just not sure that installing flash is this simple
<rww> semitones_tea: it is for 32-bit. There's a separate page for 64-bit flash with more convoluted instructions
<rww> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<semitones_tea> Alright -- but are the instructions on the 32 bit page complete as they are?
<rww> yes
<semitones_tea> Awesome!
<semitones_tea> I contributed
<rww> yay, rwwilco left #ubuntu. My highlight log was going crazy >.>
<jussi01> rww: lol
<DasEi> some time ago I googled around for more grounded knowledge on ubuntu, found amongst specific (theme-based) lecture the ucp-program, along with a copy of ucp1 I got for free; is there a way to gather the ucp2 and so on stuff from someone ? or other suggestions for free self studies ?
<Ticko> can i get support here?
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-17
<shannon> can anyone help me install tiled on my ubuntu to where i can use it and not just look at the files
<ikonia> shannon: if you join #ubuntu people can support and help you
<shannon> i asked the same question and it was like i never exist
<rww> They already are in there. I assume they found their way here through the undetailed mention of this channel in #ubuntu's /topic.
<rww> ubottu: patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ikonia> shannon: people are busy and don't always see the question, or know the answer. If you sit tight in there and repeat the question ever say 10 minutes someone will hopefully respond
<shannon> yes but tiled is a program for mappers and on the site i have this new peace of crap called tile qt
<shannon> and it want let me save my maps as wlk files
<tsimpson> shannon: this is not a support channel
<bazhang> o/
<guntbert> hi again
<guntbert> I attempted to create a factoid (like tellushere, or so ) but never came around
<bazhang> to avoid PM?
<bazhang> ah the ubuntuforums issue
<DJones> People seem to expect instant answers from the forums, when they don't get them, then they come to IRC
<bazhang> true; I think what he is referring to is the ubuntuforums.org post <--- help with this plz questions
<bazhang> ie not a detail at all, just the link
<DJones> true, its more worrying when they don't use known ubuntuforums and its just a random forum, after the link spam problems recently, how many people would consider clicking to check the link
<bazhang> yep especially the link from user 'mao' a bit earlier
<DJones> There was somebody asking whether a website they linked was working earlier, maybe I'm overly paranoid, but i just put the link into downforeveryoneorjustme rather than test it myself
<bazhang> that was the exploit
<DJones> I must have missed the 'mao' links, was that in the last couple of hours, been out fixing my father-in-laws broadband for a while
<DJones> yes, just did lastlog, i was getting my fingers dirty then
<rww> This is why NoScript (or equivalent) is a good idea ;P
<bazhang> true :)
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-19
<Iv4nb> Can somebody tell me why my chanel for LoCo is not on freenode list of chanels
<Iv4nb> chanel is : #ubuntu-me
<DJones> Iv4nb: Which list of freenode channels do you mean?
<Iv4nb> the one U can get from freenode server , where all chanels are listed
<guntbert> Iv4nb: you mean /list ? thats not reliable, you search with /msg alis list *name*
<Iv4nb> so this should be more reliable
<Iv4nb> >alis< LIST ubuntu
<Iv4nb> -alis- Returning maximum of 60 channel names matching 'ubuntu'
<Iv4nb> -alis- End of output
<Iv4nb> I got nothing for ubuntu
<nhandler> Iv4nb: /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<guntbert> Iv4nb: mind the * (*ubuntu*)
<guntbert> Iv4nb: and the you might want to use -min ..., or -skip ...
<guntbert> *then
<Iv4nb> ok . its ok than . sry for disturbing
<Iv4nb> tnx
<guntbert> Iv4nb: no problem :-)
 * genii makes more coffee
<phantomgraph> Ello all, anyone around?
<guntbert> phantomgraph: if you are looking for help, this is the wrong channel - please sea /topic
<phantomgraph> Well I am looking for help, but just what channel to get it from... so may be I can suggest a new channel or something cause I've been up and haven't even got a acknowledgement.
<phantomgraph> I'm not sure if this is the right channel, so please direct me to the correct one if this is not appropriate. I need some help figuring out why when I installed the latest CUPS update fragged all my windows machines to see the print server I set up on my Linux Box.
 * phantomgraph cross posted to #ubuntu-meta
<rww> phantomgraph: #ubuntu-irc-helpers and #ubuntu-meta aren't support channels. For support questions, use #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-20
<ubuntu_> hey guys, can anyone help me?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, with what
<ubuntu_> okay i installed a package
<ubuntu_> one sec ill tell you what it is
<bazhang> Ubuntu OS support in #ubuntu not here
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: type /join #ubuntu and ask your question, someone will surely be glad to help if they can. also make sure not to use the enter key to often
<ubuntu_> I installed a GDM theme on my ubuntu 9.10 and it removed the one I had preinstalled, now the gui wont load, im stuck in the command line mode
 * genii smooches flunkyhat
<kidd_> hi all
<kidd_> who wants a challenge?
<bazhang> support in #ubuntu kidd_
<IdleOne> Just a suggestion but I think when reffering people to #ubuntu we need to be a little less short with our answers. We have to remember most user who come in here looking for support are often new to irc and new to ubuntu.
<IdleOne> the whole "catch more flies with hunny" thing :)
<kidd_> im just very confused about this rpoblem and no one on kubuntu is helping, and i saw a link to kubuntu helpers so ithought this is where they "help2 ppl
<IdleOne> kidd_: what problem are you having?
<kidd_> thanks for asking idleone, my eth01 port works when connected straight through to my dsl modem but it says in active when plugged in to my router, i cant get no ip address or start the port
<kidd_> i cant use my wifi card cos it kills my install and i have to re install
<kidd_> hmmph
<IdleOne> kidd_: ok, over my head. try asking in #ubuntu someone there should be able to help.
<IdleOne> be patient :)
<kidd_> no one wants to help me :(
<kidd_> thankyou though
<IdleOne> I don't think that nobody wants to help but it could be that nobody in there knows the answer right now
<kidd_> im determined to stick with kubuntu but its litle problems what are annoying me
<IdleOne> keep asking from time to time
<IdleOne> but #ubuntu or #kubuntu are the correct places to ask for support.
<kidd_> point taken
<kidd_> whats this channel for then?
<cjohnston> kidd_: the topic explains what this channel is for.
<kidd_> to help the helpers
<kidd_> so this would imply that you are good enough to help the helpers? yes?
<bazhang> of course
<kidd_> but.....they cant help me
<cjohnston> kidd_: not in tech support aspects necessarally
<cjohnston> help the helpers in an irc aspect
<kidd_> i dont understand?
<kidd_> hold there hands whilst they type?
<kidd_> pat em on the back when they done good?
<cjohnston> if a helper has a question about how to do something on irc, or how to handle an issue in a channel or something like that
<kidd_> so your mods not helpers
<kidd_> tis very mis leading
<cjohnston> no it isnt..
<cjohnston> for people who help out in other channels, this channel is for them needing help...
<cjohnston> not support...
<cjohnston> but help
<kidd_> if im in a chatroom, and i have an issue i tell the mod, if a helper needs assistance, or "help" they come to you
<cjohnston> if thats how you want to look at it then sure
<kidd_> so ur a mod
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> and we dont have mods.. we have ops..
<kidd_> my bad, well thankyou for helping me in the manner which you did,
<kidd_> sorry it couldnt have had a better output
<cjohnston> what type of output do you want? someone to fix your problem?
<kidd_> have a nice day/evening where ever you all are
<cjohnston> there are plenty of ways to go get help... there are support channels on IRC, theres the forums, theres the LP answers, google...
<cjohnston> tons of different options
<cjohnston> this channel happens to not be a support channel, as stated in the topic
<kidd_> there is many options but me being stupid assumed the helpers of the helpers would know more than the helpers and thus, be able to help me more but nope. just ops isntead
<kidd_> thankyou for your time though
<bazhang> np
<cjohnston> As said... ops dont have to have technical knowledge and be able to provide tech support
<kidd_> :)
<kidd_> can i be an op then?
<IdleOne> not if you ask
<cjohnston> kidd_: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam
<bazhang> create your own channel
<IdleOne> ops in the ubuntu channels are asked to be ops they don't ask to be an op
<kidd_> can i be a helper to the helper of the helpers?
<IdleOne> kidd_: yes
<kidd_> nice
<IdleOne> you are welcome to idle here and help out where you can
<cjohnston> Since there is no official helper and nothing special that is granted, yes
<kidd_> but this isnt a helping channel, you only help helpers
<kidd_> id rather hsare my technical abilitys with the world
<kidd_> and my typos
<IdleOne> kidd_: then #ubuntu is where you want to share your tech help
<cjohnston> kidd_: then help out in #ubuntu or another support channel
<kidd_> ok, thanks all
<cjohnston> G25
<Sensiva> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc-helpers's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kidd_> hi helpers
<kidd_> i have some info for you, you may find it useful
<kidd_> for helping the other helpers
